
Dr. Wright and the Case of the Time Traveling PGP Key - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@checksum0/dr-wright-time-travelling-pgp-key-899a5b6c207b
======
mbgaxyz
Concluding Paragraph:

> _" There is no way a security conscious individual wouldn’t update his key
> in 2011 following SHA1 debacle, which explains why the key that signed the
> document uses a default parameter that did not exists at the time of the key
> creation."_

